# A bit rage inducing, Guy kills Muskie and throws it away



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

"cause it's in here eating all the good fish" Selfish jerk (I can't post what I'd really like to call him) I wish there were a way to ban people from fishing. I've been wanting to catch a muskie my whole life and to see this is just depressing. NSFW (language)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

So, did you call the authorities ??


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

this has been floating around FB and the Muskie sites lately...would love to hear a followup from LEO but doubt there was much could b done besides the Wanton Waste law most states have

Pretty sad to see though!!

Salmonid


----------



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

Good for you for what you did. That guy is a piece of white trash with no regard for anything sportsmanlike. If there were 100 fishermen around watching this, 99 of them would agree with you, and he'd be the only piece of crap who didn't think it was wrong. 

That guy needed to hear that - he still probably doesn't give a crap. But maybe he won't do it again. 

People piss me off some times.


----------



## Riverdog (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree, but just wanted to let everyone know it's not me in the video, although I probably would have done the same. just wanted to share


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jerks should have a year fishing license ban for that BS.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Sad thing is it's people like that guy that will just get pissed and probably go out of his way to kill another one.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

FYI....

Looks like the video got some attention..

http://www.wired2fish.com/musky-killed-by-angler-intentionally-gets-justice/


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://blogs.windsorstar.com/news/a...zes-for-killing-fish-and-heated-confrontation

What a jerk. I would have called the DNR rite then.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd first seen this vid posted on the ontario fishing community website. It has gotten TONS of attention north of the border. A veritable internet lynching....... The mnr has pursued this and this so called "angler" is getting his just deserts. 

A real low life..........


Steelheadphycho


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never fished for or caught a musky. and at my age I probably never will. but I think those guys are totally non sportsmen. I just don't believe any true sportsmen would kill any game fish just for fun.

as bad as I hate white perch, sheep head, and white bass when im trolling for walleyes I still just release them unharmed.

makes you wonder if they was buck hunting and a big doe came in if they would just shoot her and let her lay because she didn't have a big rack.
sherman


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Sherman.....You are never to old, you need to catch one. Hell of a fish to hook into.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope justice is served! Maybe start a petition for a 1 year fishing ban against him?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://blogs.windsorstar.com/news/a...zes-for-killing-fish-and-heated-confrontation

dude owned up, kinda surprising but I'm guessing he had no choice.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I can't thank those two young men enough. What they did, the nerve they showed to confront that guy and stand up for what's right. Just awesome!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow. The dude just lied though the interview to hopefully save his butt. 

So he killed the fish because "it was gonna die anyways from swallowing the jig"? Yeah right... 

And he releases 99.99% of the muskies he catches? That's not what it seemed like in the video.

He needs to watch the video again. I've lost even more respect for the guy after the interview came out....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Makes my blood boil


----------

